# Best RCI Resorts?



## stevens397

I'm used to dealing with II and their resorts.  We own at the Manhattan Club and like many people, have found that we have to plan way ahead to secure rooms.  We're giving some thought to just reserving a week and trading it, depending on what it can draw.

TimeSharing Today magazine rated MC as one of the most desireable trades out there.  My question is what are considered the top five or so RCI resorts and what are my chances of getting them?  Pretty much open to travel anywhere for something special.

Many thanks!


----------



## Bill4728

IMHO,  The TS systems with the highest quality of rooms in RCI are:  HGVC and Club Intrawest.  But you can see for yourself by going to the TUG ratings of TS and see which ones are rated best in RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian

http://tug2.net/rcitop10.shtml

that reminds me I need to go update all those lists too.  although they dont change all that much.


----------



## aliikai2

*There aren't going to many resorts*

That it makes sense to use your $1600 plus annual fee week to trade into with RCI.
Your best bet is to get a good reservation, and rent out your week and then use the cash to rent where you want to travel.

Lots of these rent for $300 per night, more on holidays and special weekends.

You should be able to get around $2100 for you week.

fwiw, Greg


stevens397 said:


> I'm used to dealing with II and their resorts.  We own at the Manhattan Club and like many people, have found that we have to plan way ahead to secure rooms.  We're giving some thought to just reserving a week and trading it, depending on what it can draw.
> 
> TimeSharing Today magazine rated MC as one of the most desireable trades out there.  My question is what are considered the top five or so RCI resorts and what are my chances of getting them?  Pretty much open to travel anywhere for something special.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the top 10 list today...new entry at number 10!

http://tug2.net/rcitop10.shtml


----------



## jjking42

i agree rent your NYC week.

If you want to  trade in rci you can buy a good trader under 3000.00 with maint fees under 500.00

If you want something more flexible i would get hgvc points. the maint fees are higher but you can do nightly stays and hotel stays


----------



## jjking42

TUG Improvements! said:


> updated the top 10 list today...new entry at number 10!
> 
> http://tug2.net/rcitop10.shtml



wow no hgvc or fairfield in rci top ten


----------



## b2bailey

*RCI Top Ten*

I was surprised to see Marriott locations on this list.
Is it just these two that trade into RCI?
B.


----------



## TUGBrian

I should add the hgvc and marriott top 10 lists as well...just take me a bit to find them all as not all of them have "marriott" or "hgvc" in the title that I am aware of.

and yes 8 of the top 10 marriott locations all trade exclusively with II.

new page...top 10 marriott resorts up

http://tug2.net/marriott_vacation_club_top_10.shtml


----------



## TUGBrian

actually after looking the FF myrtle beach would actually qualify for the number 8 spot (by about 2 tenths of a point)...but it only has 9 reviews.

I believe I made the cutoff at 10 or 15 reviews for the overall top 10 lists.

HGVC at kalia tower would also be well up in the top 10..but it only has 3 reviews.


----------

